# Layla the adorable kitten!( Cute overload)



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Here the foster kitten Layla. I met her today and she is so cute! Why would anyone not want to keep this cat. I would, but I don't want her. 













































Non Flash version and flash version

Layla weights 4.2 Ibs. She doesn't know if thats normal..


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a video of Layla. lol She's going to a new home this Sunday. lol


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, Layla is sooo adorable lol!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She is. =D I'm going to miss her though.

She's finally going to go to a new home this Sunday. Luckily I helped my older sister out and asked if anyone wanted her and one of my friends said yes. They are facebook friends too so they are going to work it out in terms of vet bills and hopefully getting her fixed. 

My search of a second cat continues..


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Oh that's good then!
Are you allowed to get a second cat?
It'll be great when you do. Remember, two is better than one!hehe


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH my mom is cool with a second cat if we get SSI.( which that might take a while) I just have to concentrate on Misa right now.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Yeah. Just a question; what does SSI mean? Sorry I forgot. lol


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Social Security Income. Long story. lol


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

> Why would anyone not want to keep this cat. I would, but I don't want her


Did you read this? lol

BTW she is gorgeous!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Haha.. well She's cute, but a kitten will be too much for me especially for Misa because she may not tolerate kittens.

Anyway, Thank you.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

She's so cute! I love calicos. :love2 That little brown spot on her front paw looks so kissable! XD

So today is the big day where she goes to her new home huh? Best of luck to her!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah. She's not at my sisters place anymore. She said that she doesn't mess her and was too clingy. She even treated her like she was another cat( She did that to me too. I can see why most people buy kittens in pairs) She remind of her too much like when Francis first came home.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Oh is Layla gone to her new home already?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah. She went home today. Haha I guess it is easier to find kittens homes than adult cats.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Yes, because these days, everyone wants kittens more than adult cats.
They want to have a longer time with their kittens.

BTW; Sending wishes to Layla and her new owner!


----------

